# Fender rolling!!



## jdm killa (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello, im putting up a post for fender rolling. I have the tool and have been doing it for a while now. Im in the northern virgina area. If you come to me its $25.00 per fender. If i have to come to you pm me and i will get back to you as quick as possible. OR TXT ME 571 TWO FIVE NINE 4121


----------

